# Starting to Wade



## M213690H (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm going to buy some Simms headwater waders at the fishing show this weekend and some wading boots. I use to trout fish the streams up north so I am somewhat familiar with wade fishing..there were no birds or rays though. Any tips would be welcomed and anyone who would be looking for a partner to fish west Bay Area please pm me I can go any time to learn if someone would be willing to teach me a few things.


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

Just take it slow. Shuffle your feet and dont get crazy trying to wade places you have never been before. Use google earth to look at somewhere you are interested in wading in that way you can see where the deep water is and holes you could possible find. 

Hopefully the weather will warm up and we will all be able to wet wade soon....


----------



## M213690H (Jan 23, 2014)

Zthomas18 thanks for the advice.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

There's some good books out there and maps showing good walk-in locations. See if you can find someone to go with a few times. 

There are threads on here giving advice on tools to take as well. Pliers, boga vs. Net, ray guards etc.


----------

